# Alles Gute pixelpeter und Sockenralf



## Gerhard Bäurle (12 März 2008)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!


----------



## marlob (12 März 2008)

Auch von mir ein

:sm20:


----------



## Larry Laffer (12 März 2008)

... dem schhliesse ich mich gerne an ...
:sm20:


----------



## mst (12 März 2008)

Ich wünsche ebenfalls alles gute:sm20:


----------



## crash (12 März 2008)

von mir ebenfalls alles gute :sm24:


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 März 2008)

Lasst es Euch gutgehen und einen Herzlichen Glückwunsch


----------



## lorenz2512 (12 März 2008)

hallo,
alles gute für euch beiden:s11:


----------



## Kai (12 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

:sm20: 

Gruß Kai


----------



## jabba (12 März 2008)

Auch von mir alles Gute an die jungen "Hüpfer"   

:sm20:


----------



## Dabbes vorm Herrn (12 März 2008)

Unbekannterweise, aber trotzdem ebenfalls ein paar Glückwünsche rüber sendet ....:-D


----------



## godi (12 März 2008)

Und von mir auch noch alles gute zum Geburtstag!






godi


----------



## Sockenralf (12 März 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Mutschas Grazias euch allen   



MfG


----------



## Rainer Hönle (13 März 2008)

Auch von mir noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag.


----------

